# "MI DESEO" the build up



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

*well ive been trying to keep my project a secret but im not good at keeping my secrets so here it is.. * :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

how it looked before


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

after some body work done by me


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

my fenders


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

now how it will look with the parts


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

cutting my forks


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 02:44 PM~12952572
> *cutting my forks
> 
> 
> ...











:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WOW LOOKS AWSOME :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 9 2009, 02:45 PM~12952591
> *WOW LOOKS AWSOME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 03:45 PM~12952595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN YOU GOT THEM CUT FAST :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

cant wait till i get my frame back from the painters :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 9 2009, 02:48 PM~12952628
> *MAN YOU GOT THEM CUT FAST :0
> *


did the forks in two nights :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 03:51 PM~12952660
> *did the forks in two nights  :biggrin:
> *


so you are going 2 piece? Nice. Project looks good.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Looking good homie


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 02:52 PM~12952677
> *so you are goung 2 piece nice. project looks good.
> *


im debating on it, dont know if i should keep them two peice with pro hopper cylinders or weld them up and make a support bar for them  

wat do u think?? :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 9 2009, 02:52 PM~12952680
> *Looking good homie
> *


thanx


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 03:54 PM~12952700
> *im debating on it, dont know if i should keep them two peice with pro hopper cylinders or weld them up and make a support bar for them
> 
> wat do u think??  :dunno:
> *


Leave them 2 piece.get a mini pump. but for the time being use support bars. eric does that on his bike


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 02:58 PM~12952739
> *Leave them 2 piece.get a mini pump. but for the time being use support bars. eric does that on his bike
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

It will lookk real good when your done.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 03:02 PM~12952772
> *It will lookk real good when your done.
> *


i hope so, just in need of a chrome plater and engraver


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got a bad ass chromer here in Fort Worth and a good engraver. LMK if you want to ship your stuff here


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks real good...like the fact that u are doin most of the werk


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 02:40 PM~12952553
> *after some  body work done by me
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BUT THE DOWN TUBE IS JUST LIKE REC'S


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

looks good bro


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 02:43 PM~12952569
> *now how it will look with the parts
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 LOOKS LIKE THIS PROJECT IS GOING TO LOOK GOOD WHEN ITS DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Feb 9 2009, 04:15 PM~12953377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx homie, i hope it turns out good


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ARE YOU GOIONG TO FILL IN THE BACK SECTION OF THE SEAT POST ? LOOKS LIKE SOMETHING IS MISSING SINCE YOU HAVE THE KICKSTAND SECTION FILLED IN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 9 2009, 04:29 PM~12953482
> *LOOKS GOOD BUT THE DOWN TUBE IS JUST LIKE REC'S
> *


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

yo homie basher u got skill good job!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 9 2009, 07:31 PM~12955319
> *ARE YOU GOIONG TO FILL IN THE BACK SECTION OF THE SEAT POST ? LOOKS LIKE SOMETHING IS MISSING SINCE YOU HAVE THE KICKSTAND SECTION FILLED IN
> *


nope im just gonna keep it like that, imma have something special for the seat post :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 08:39 PM~12955399
> *nope im just gonna keep it like that, imma have something special for the seat post  :biggrin:
> *


Something needs to happen back there. it does look out of place.


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

real good


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 02:40 PM~12952553
> *after some  body work done by me
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA dA DIAMONdz !!! :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Feb 9 2009, 04:29 PM~12953482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YOU RAUL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 9 2009, 09:16 PM~12955841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rec choped it out didnt he?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn basher, gonna look good


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

yea it does bout time sum one did a 16"! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM DOGG I SEE YOUVE BEEN PUTTING IN WORK. YOUR STUFF LOOKING GOOD I LIKE THEM FORKS HOMIE THATS A TRUE BIKE BUILDER RIGHT HERE , GOOD LUCK ON THE PROJECT HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 9 2009, 08:16 PM~12955841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you would get pissed off.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Feb 9 2009, 07:45 PM~12955478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Feb 9 2009, 09:54 PM~12957128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

just some little parts im going to be using


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

i like these but i think the double twisted ones will look better


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 11:05 PM~12957399
> *thnx homie, let me know if u need any help on ur bike, ill hook you up  :biggrin:
> 
> *


THANKS DOGG SAME HERE TOO AND IF YOURE LOOKING FOR A PLATER I GOT A HOOK UP WITH SOMEONE LET ME KNOW FOO HES DOWN HERE IN SD


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 9 2009, 10:12 PM~12957551
> *THANKS DOGG SAME HERE TOO AND IF YOURE LOOKING FOR A PLATER I GOT A HOOK UP WITH SOMEONE LET ME KNOW FOO HES DOWN HERE IN SD
> *


ill let you know homie


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

KEWL :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

damn ima have to send you a 16in bike i got here maybe you can hook it up


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 9 2009, 10:16 PM~12957630
> *damn ima have to send you a 16in bike i got here maybe you can hook it up
> *


u get a ARTISTIC hook up :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 10 2009, 12:17 AM~12957649
> *u get a ARTISTIC hook up  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: well c after my bikes is done either a 16 or a 12 is coming next not sure but next time its goin radical


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 9 2009, 10:20 PM~12957713
> *:cheesy: well c after my bikes is done either a 16 or a 12 is coming next not sure but next time its goin radical
> *


lmk homie ill hook you up


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 10 2009, 12:24 AM~12957836
> *lmk homie ill hook you up
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking tight, keep up the good work  :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Thnx


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

UR WELCOME


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: HOWS IT GOING


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 14 2009, 12:09 PM~13002202
> *:cheesy:  HOWS IT GOING
> *


its going good just waiting up for my painter :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

colors are gonna be almost like me old bike, im trying to do as close as possible as i can to match my old bike but in a smaller version :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 16 2009, 01:24 PM~13017947
> *colors are gonna be almost like me old bike, im trying to do as close as possible as i can to match my old bike but in a smaller version  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice build homie


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Gracias


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 16 2009, 02:26 PM~13017967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Thnx


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Some little updates soon


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 16 2009, 02:20 PM~13017915
> *its going good just waiting up for my painter  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 


:cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 02:40 PM~12952553
> *after some  body work done by me
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+Feb 21 2009, 12:50 PM~13069162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

i double thinking on my fenders, so whos wants to trade mine for some ducktail fenders??


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

my forks on my other project


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

my seat i got hooked up :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 21 2009, 11:29 PM~13072720
> *my forks on my other project
> 
> 
> ...


    nice forks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 21 2009, 11:29 PM~13072720
> *my forks on my other project
> 
> 
> ...


i like that seat. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RollinBlue, *Artistics.TX*
thought you were on your way :uh:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 22 2009, 01:17 AM~13073928
> *     nice forks
> *


thnx


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 02:38 AM~13074210
> *i like that seat. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 22 2009, 04:22 PM~13077731
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RollinBlue, Artistics.TX
> thought you were on your way :uh:
> *


O BISH ASS


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 08:15 PM~13078896
> *O BISH ASS
> *


u got that addy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Ey Basher whos that chick in your avi??? I remember seeing more pics of her you had somewhere post them up... :thumbsup: nice build


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

I found the pics in the cholitas topic :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

just touched up my parts with a flap disc n now they're off to the chrome shop


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 25 2009, 02:36 PM~13108863
> *just touched up my parts with a flap disc n now they're off to the chrome shop
> *


coming to texas? :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 21 2009, 10:30 PM~13072732
> *my seat i got hooked up  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


is that wat u wanted


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 25 2009, 07:10 PM~13113076
> *is that wat u wanted
> *


it looks like a basketball. :biggrin: 
cool build, unique colors with the orange and black.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Feb 25 2009, 08:05 PM~13113027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 25 2009, 10:30 PM~13113314
> *:no: everything is getting done in the valley :biggrin:
> :nosad:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 25 2009, 08:30 PM~13113321
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 25 2009, 08:30 PM~13113314
> *:no: everything is getting done in the valley :biggrin:
> :nosad:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


send me a seat and ill do it for $50 like the one i did for poorboys


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 26 2009, 09:19 AM~13117446
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 26 2009, 09:14 AM~13117417
> *send me a seat and ill do it for $50 like the one i did for poorboys
> *


ill let you know homie, just gotta find a 16 in seat first cause i dont think i have another laying around :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 25 2009, 08:17 PM~13113175
> *it looks like a basketball. :biggrin:
> cool build, unique colors with the orange and black.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2009, 08:12 PM~13123016
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 26 2009, 08:14 PM~13123049
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

nothing much just got back from the shop  

and you??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 26 2009, 09:29 PM~13123244
> *nothing much just got back from the shop
> 
> and you??
> *


EY WUEY YOU KNOW MY HOMEGIRL WICKED :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Yup i know her :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE ANOTHER GOOD ONE :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

something im working on for my lil brother


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

i still got to put on some sheet metal n bondo it up n out it goes to the homie turtle for paint


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

got my forks back from the plater n the came out better then i expected :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 10 2009, 06:54 PM~13241280
> *got my forks back from the plater n the came out better then i expected  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 10 2009, 08:06 PM~13242523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 10 2009, 08:21 PM~13242849
> *:cheesy:
> *


SORRY IM TAKING A LONG TIME, WEATHER IS TO COLD  BUT SHOULD BE DONE BY THE WEEKEND


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 10 2009, 10:43 PM~13244900
> *SORRY IM TAKING  A LONG TIME,  WEATHER IS TO COLD   BUT SHOULD BE DONE BY THE WEEKEND
> *


its alright homie, i understand


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 11 2009, 05:39 PM~13251963
> *looking good.
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

started doing my handle bars today, not finished yet, i still have a bit to go with these


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 11 2009, 09:26 PM~13253035
> *started doing my handle bars today, not finished yet, i still have a bit to go with these
> 
> 
> ...


these are awesome.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 11 2009, 09:26 PM~13253035
> *started doing my handle bars today, not finished yet, i still have a bit to go with these
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Mar 11 2009, 07:55 PM~13253412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Those bars are kool! ive never seen any like that!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 11 2009, 07:26 PM~13253035
> *started doing my handle bars today, not finished yet, i still have a bit to go with these
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

who did the chrome?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 10 2009, 07:54 PM~13241280
> *got my forks back from the plater n the came out better then i expected  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



DAUMMM HOMIE THOSE CAME OUT SICK HAHA SEEN THE WORK THAT YOU BEEN DOING AND ITS COMING OUT CHINGON DOGG  EY WUEY I CANT BELIVE YOU DID THOSE HANDLEBARS THAT SHIT IS G :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Chrome was done here in the valley, shes pricey but she does some good quality stuff. 

thnx jorge, yeah homie i did them. im gonna weld some spear grips on them tomorrow, ill post pix


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 12 2009, 11:22 PM~13266587
> *Chrome was done here in the valley, shes pricey but she does some good quality stuff.
> 
> thnx jorge, yeah homie i did them. im gonna weld some spear grips on them tomorrow, ill post pix
> *


EY HOMIE YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR  THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK THOUGH :cheesy: 

WHOS JORGE :0 LOL JK, DAAAUMM TAHTS SICK DOGG YOUR A TRUE BIKE BUILDER NOW MAKING YOUR OWN SHIT YOU CANT DO OTHER STUFF OR WHAT :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

HANDLEBARS LOOK NICE :yes:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 12 2009, 10:27 PM~13266642
> *EY HOMIE YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR   THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK THOUGH  :cheesy:
> 
> WHOS JORGE  :0 LOL JK, DAAAUMM TAHTS SICK DOGG YOUR A TRUE BIKE BUILDER NOW MAKING YOUR OWN SHIT YOU CANT DO OTHER STUFF OR WHAT  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...




































:cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 13 2009, 09:30 PM~13276133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: looking good


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice project homie


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

its coming along great


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this bike is sweet.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+Mar 14 2009, 03:36 PM~13281116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST ANOTHER ARTISTIC CREATION


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

handlebars look beautiful, they remind me of the handlebar that was on that red luxurious bike... forgot the name


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 15 2009, 11:57 AM~13285645
> *handlebars look beautiful, they remind me of the handlebar that was on that red luxurious bike... forgot the name
> *


speaking if handle bars where are yours? :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 15 2009, 03:03 PM~13286725
> *speaking if handle bars where are yours? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 13 2009, 10:30 PM~13276133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These bars are nice... one thing though the bends dont look even did you use something round as a guide for your bends?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 15 2009, 01:03 PM~13286725
> *speaking if handle bars where are yours? :biggrin:
> *


to be honest I have no idea :uh: 
they are/were in cali to get plated but things got fucked up or something so now Darren is taking care of it, I will have everything in time so im countin on that


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 15 2009, 03:48 PM~13286979
> *to be honest I have no idea :uh:
> they are/were in cali to get plated but things got fucked up or something so now Darren is taking care of it, I will have everything in time so im countin on that
> *


 :0


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 02:42 PM~12952560
> *my fenders
> 
> 
> ...


are does the fenders ur talking about


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

had a couple of pix on my phone when i was working on the handlebars


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

and also some pix of my lil brothers mild pixie, still needs sheetmetal :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

loking good homie


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 21 2009, 10:27 PM~13350277
> *loking good homie
> *


thnx gil :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

nice i wish i had a welder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

nice i wish i had a welder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I fuckin love those handlebars


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686+Mar 21 2009, 11:36 PM~13350833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

was bored at work so i decided to make a trailer for my bike :cheesy: 

step 1) cut measured and spot welded the base


















step 2) bent and welded on the wheel wells


















step 3) added sheet metal to the wheel wells and added some dummy lights for looks 


























step 4) started working on the rest of the frame











added the other side of the sheet metal











i still need to put on hinges and make a lil door on the top, just if u were wondering its gonnna be a sound not a love seat


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pimp.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

very nice man!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 24 2009, 08:36 PM~13379174
> *was bored at work so i decided to make a trailer for my bike  :cheesy:
> 
> step 1) cut  measured and spot welded the base
> ...


DAM HOMIE YOU WORK FAST AND ITS COMING OUT GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

holy shit that's goin to look bitchin :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 18 2009, 08:53 PM~13321000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

nice homie


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

sorry for the camera pix again  

i put some old parts i had just to see how it would kinda look like when its done, still need to get my sissy bars and twisted handle parts plated and then get the seat reupholsterd, oh and some rims :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

the paint looks really good, cant really see it in the pic tho  
props to big turtle who got down on my frame, more coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

last night while putting it together


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 30 2009, 07:03 PM~13436617
> *the paint looks really good, cant really see it in the pic tho
> props to big turtle who got down on my frame, more coming soon  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 30 2009, 08:05 PM~13436644
> *last night while putting it together
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR DEM CHUCKS IN THE BACK


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

65 for the leather chucks


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 30 2009, 10:29 PM~13439673
> *65 for the leather chucks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

for a member from los angeles chap.
still need alot to go


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 30 2009, 08:01 PM~13436606
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAUUMMM!!!! THAT CAME OUT SICK!!!! PROPS THE TURTLE HES A EXCELLENT PAINTER :biggrin: YOURE BIKE IS COMING SICK


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 31 2009, 09:19 PM~13449527
> *DAUUMMM!!!! THAT CAME OUT SICK!!!! PROPS THE TURTLE HES A EXCELLENT PAINTER  :biggrin: YOURE BIKE IS COMING SICK
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

sent out my spokes to gold plate and my rims and hubs to turtle


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 4 2009, 02:00 PM~13483711
> *sent out my spokes to gold plate and my rims and hubs to turtle
> *


who's plating your spokes?

bike came out clean, i was'nt feeling the tank diamonds, but they look cool.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Ace plating and polishing


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: PROPS HOMIE YOURE BIKE LOOKS CLEAN!! uffin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 7 2009, 06:48 PM~13511669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ayy LET ME dO A pHOTOsHOOT WHEN iTS dONE ! :biggrin:


----------



## Jay-Lo (May 29, 2007)

gotta love it!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

looks hella good, why does the seat need to be reupholsterd?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Dez ill let u know when its done 

i want to reupholster seat the cause it doesnt match my paint.

i just found out that my plater did the chrome and gold for the 12" trike "diablita" :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Thnx


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 9 2009, 08:44 PM~13533660
> *nice
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looks good man


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Thnx sac and mitchell..

:wave:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 8 2009, 02:16 PM~13519568
> *Dez ill let u know when its done
> 
> i want to reupholster seat the cause it doesnt match my paint.
> ...


HAHA AiGHT LET ME kNOE ! kUz i HAVE tHE pERFECT MOdEL!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 9 2009, 10:24 PM~13534276
> *looks good man
> *


X2


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Thnx ripsta 

ill get back at u when i get on a computer


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 9 2009, 08:23 PM~13533342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wassup Basher,damn foo your fenders look sicc...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 11 2009, 10:09 PM~13550618
> *wassup Basher,damn foo your fenders look sicc...
> *


gracias :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 11 2009, 10:31 PM~13550800
> *gracias  :biggrin:
> *


yeah foo iz all good...ey for-sure i could roll with you to "Los"...hit me up to noe wut tyme...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

HERE YOU GO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 13 2009, 02:14 PM~13563152
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

got my sprocket and crank back from the plater :cheesy: 



























putting together the wheels  


















i was bored so i did this, didnt have my rims and the rest of the parts put on yet


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

interesting stands.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 15 2009, 08:25 PM~13590504
> *interesting stands.
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

wowowow


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

crazy


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 15 2009, 10:21 PM~13590458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BASHER


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Apr 15 2009, 09:25 PM~13590504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and thnx turtle


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 15 2009, 10:21 PM~13590458
> *got my sprocket and crank back from the plater  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD BASHER YOUR BIKE IS COMING OUT BADASS


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

handle bars and steering wheel are on my to do list for this week :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

nice what you did to the wheels homie, I like your style!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks homie n thanks george 

im also thinking of doing faced rims :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 19 2009, 09:38 AM~13621686
> *thanks homie n thanks george
> 
> im also thinking of doing faced rims :cheesy:
> *


faced rims i think not


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 19 2009, 01:29 PM~13622704
> *faced rims i think not
> *


 :0 :dunno: why not?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 19 2009, 01:33 PM~13622945
> *:0  :dunno: why not?
> *


idk just like da spokes


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 19 2009, 02:47 PM~13623026
> *idk just like da spokes
> *


faced with twisted spokes?? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 19 2009, 03:47 PM~13623026
> *idk just like da spokes
> *


X2 KEEP IT ORIGINAL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 19 2009, 03:53 PM~13623052
> *faced with twisted spokes??  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 

:cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Then spokes stay 
imma hit up manny tomorrow for some twisted rims :cheesy:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

sick man like it


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 19 2009, 10:33 PM~13627190
> *Then spokes stay
> imma hit up manny tomorrow for some twisted rims :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 19 2009, 11:33 PM~13627190
> *Then spokes stay
> imma hit up manny tomorrow for some twisted rims :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Just got off the phone with manny, looks like im getting some new spokes :cheesy:


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 15 2009, 09:21 PM~13590458
> *got my sprocket and crank back from the plater  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass stand


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 20 2009, 06:31 PM~13634595
> *Just got off the phone with manny, looks like im getting some new spokes :cheesy:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 20 2009, 04:31 PM~13634595
> *Just got off the phone with manny, looks like im getting some new spokes :cheesy:
> *


 :0 firme


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Apr 23 2009, 10:38 PM~13673903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

worked on my handle bars today, still need to grind the welds down and clean up a lil bit :biggrin: 

front side










back side










right side










top side










and bottom side


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thos are coming out bad ass Bash. damn there clean.


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

NICE WORK HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Apr 25 2009, 12:00 AM~13684285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

> worked on my handle bars today, still need to grind the welds down and clean up a lil bit :biggrin:
> 
> front side
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Gracias eric, just trying to get better every day


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 25 2009, 04:05 PM~13687822
> *Gracias eric, just trying to get better every day
> *


i see that


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

[/quote]

nice homie


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 25 2009, 04:24 PM~13687901
> *
> 
> nice homie
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 25 2009, 04:31 PM~13687935
> *
> 
> :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 24 2009, 09:01 PM~13683026
> *worked on my handle bars today, still need to grind the welds down and clean up a lil bit  :biggrin:
> 
> front side
> ...


didn't you have a different HB?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 24 2009, 09:01 PM~13683026
> *worked on my handle bars today, still need to grind the welds down and clean up a lil bit  :biggrin:
> 
> front side
> ...


DAMN DAWG UR GOIN CRAZY WITH IT...HOPE TO SEE IT SOON!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 24 2009, 09:01 PM~13683026
> *worked on my handle bars today, still need to grind the welds down and clean up a lil bit  :biggrin:
> 
> front side
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

The twisted handle bars are up for sale or trade, i decided to go faced which is the reason why im letting them go 

50 plus shipping obo.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Sup fleetangel yeah homie im just trying build everything on my bike 


sup raul :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 26 2009, 06:35 PM~13696080
> *Sup fleetangel yeah homie im just trying build everything on my bike
> sup raul :wave:
> *


You going to San Bernadino?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Umm im not sure if im gonna make it with my bike but ill be there 
u going??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 26 2009, 07:23 PM~13696627
> *Umm im not sure if im gonna make it with my bike but ill be there
> u going??
> *


I will be there but Im not taking anything.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:cheesy:
u coming down for santana?? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 26 2009, 07:30 PM~13696728
> *:cheesy:
> u coming down for santana?? :0
> *


I wish I could but I have to go to the show out here to pass out flyers for our show. But i will be down there for San Bernadino, Imperials if they have a show and defiantly the Traffic show in November. I would like to go to more shows down there but I gotta see how it goes.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Alright i see, well if i get a ride ill go up there on the 24th


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 26 2009, 07:37 PM~13696830
> *Alright i see, well if i get a ride ill go up there on the 24th
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 24 2009, 10:01 PM~13683026
> *worked on my handle bars today, still need to grind the welds down and clean up a lil bit  :biggrin:
> 
> front side
> ...



PROPS HOMIE PROPS

EY BASHER REMEBER WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT MY HANDLEBARS YOU TIHNK YOU CAN STILL DO THEM? IMA GET MY PLATES SOON LET ME KNOW HOMITO

YOUR HANDLEBARS LOOKS SICK THOUGH!!! :cheesy: YOUR BIKE IS COMING OUT CLEAN :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah homie just let me know, how u want them? straight or tilted??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 26 2009, 11:11 PM~13698716
> *Yeah homie just let me know, how u want them? straight or tilted??
> *


STRAIGHT :cheesy: THANKS ALOT BASHER :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

just send those gummi bears


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 26 2009, 06:30 PM~13696021
> *The twisted handle bars are up for sale or trade, i decided to go faced which is the reason why im letting them go
> 
> 50 plus shipping obo.
> *


if I didn't already have a custom HB Id buy it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 26 2009, 11:41 PM~13699019
> *just send those gummi bears
> *


 :roflmao: SIMON TU SABES THANKS AGAIN HOMITO


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 27 2009, 08:39 AM~13701410
> *:roflmao: SIMON TU SABES THANKS AGAIN HOMITO
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 30 2009, 12:51 PM~13744123
> *:wave:
> *


sup dino


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WUZ UP BASHER


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2009, 08:59 PM~13749508
> *WUZ UP BASHER
> *


whats up homie?? how u doing??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 09:01 PM~13749536
> *whats up homie?? how u doing??
> *


GOOD I JUST GOT HOME FROM WORKIN ON A CADDY...WUT U BEEN UP TO?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2009, 09:04 PM~13749577
> *GOOD I JUST GOT HOME FROM WORKIN ON A CADDY...WUT U BEEN UP TO?
> *


 :thumbsup: just been working n working on my lil brothers pixie


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 09:07 PM~13749623
> *:thumbsup: just been working n  working on my lil brothers pixie
> *


KOOL KOOL BRO...ANY CARSHOWS COMIN UP???


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2009, 09:08 PM~13749644
> *KOOL KOOL BRO...ANY CARSHOWS COMIN UP???
> *


around here??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 09:09 PM~13749653
> *around here??
> *


818???


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2009, 09:11 PM~13749690
> *818???
> *


the closes to today is the oldies show and then majestics show in august


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 09:21 PM~13749832
> *the closes to today is the oldies show and then majestics show in august
> *


ORALE...U GUYS COMIN TO THE SHOW IN S.B. ON MAY 17TH?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2009, 09:23 PM~13749856
> *ORALE...U GUYS COMIN TO THE SHOW IN S.B. ON MAY 17TH?
> *


nope we have a show in santana :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 09:26 PM~13749914
> *nope we have a show in santana  :biggrin:
> *


OH THATS RIGHT...WE WERE GONNA GO BUT GOODTIMES CC IS THROWIN IT DOWN IN SANTA BARBARA


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2009, 09:28 PM~13749936
> *OH THATS RIGHT...WE WERE GONNA GO BUT GOODTIMES CC IS THROWIN IT DOWN IN SANTA BARBARA
> *


 :0 do your thing homie


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 09:30 PM~13749963
> *:0  do your thing homie
> *


TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 07:57 PM~13749481
> *sup dino
> *


Chillin homie,the bike is looking real good! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 1 2009, 08:36 AM~13753486
> *Chillin homie,the bike is looking real good! :0  :thumbsup:
> *


thnx homie :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

16in fenders rear fender need a little bit of work and when i say a little i mean a little 

50 shipped or trades welcome


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

some support bars for a secret project :0


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Basher gettin down :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 1 2009, 10:18 AM~13754645
> *Basher gettin down :thumbsup:
> *


you know it


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 1 2009, 11:18 AM~13754645
> *Basher gettin down :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 1 2009, 11:18 AM~13754645
> *Basher gettin down :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

EY BASHER DID YOU GET MY PM


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 1 2009, 04:19 PM~13758386
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 1 2009, 10:35 PM~13761641
> *EY BASHER DID YOU GET MY PM
> *


pm deny'd :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 2 2009, 09:20 AM~13763368
> *pm deny'd  :0
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 2 2009, 09:20 AM~13763754
> *
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Forks sissybars and h-bars are for sale or trade 350 obo


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

*MURALS*

:cheesy:

























:


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 13 2009, 05:47 PM~13877575
> *MURALS
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


they look clean! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 13 2009, 06:47 PM~13877575
> *MURALS
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


NICE MURALS BASHER


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 13 2009, 05:47 PM~13877575
> *MURALS
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


WUTTZZZ....U PUT MURALS ON THE 16?????


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 13 2009, 06:47 PM~13877575
> *MURALS
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


DAM HOMIE WHO DID THOSE? THEY LOOK SICK  

EY HAVE YOU GOT MY HANDLEBARS ALREADY I SENT THEM OUT ON MONDAY


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by erick323+May 13 2009, 10:19 PM~13881113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the homie sam did em  

naw i havent, you have the conformation no.???


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD BRO :worship:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I don't know about the murals homie, not hating ofcoarse, I just need to see the complete bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 15 2009, 09:49 AM~13894843
> *I don't know about the murals homie, not hating ofcoarse, I just need to see the complete bike
> *


no your hating. every ones hating. yall all are haters

haters haters haters. :angry: :angry: :angry: 






















:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 13 2009, 05:47 PM~13877575
> *MURALS
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


Those murals were only $20? :wow:


























J/P :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 15 2009, 09:21 PM~13590458
> *got my sprocket and crank back from the plater  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Looking good homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 14 2009, 09:40 PM~13891175
> *thnx eric, i got the money today :biggrin:
> gracias homie
> yezzz sirr
> ...


THEY LOOK SICK,

YEAH ILL PM IT TO YOU


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

ey homie yewr muraLS Look firme...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

jorges (nineteen.o.four) handlebars that i welded up and added twist


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 2 2009, 10:53 PM~14077638
> *jorges (nineteen.o.four) handlebars that i welded up and added twist
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 2 2009, 09:53 PM~14077638
> *jorges (nineteen.o.four) handlebars that i welded up and added twist
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

IF ANYONE NEED ANY WELDING DONE HIT ME UP, WE WELD ALL METALS.  uffin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WUT UP DAWG


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 2 2009, 09:29 PM~14078115
> *WUT UP DAWG
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 2 2009, 09:32 PM~14078174
> *:wave:
> *


U GOIN TO SAN BERDO


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 2 2009, 09:35 PM~14078234
> *U GOIN TO SAN BERDO
> *


i am but not my bike, its under a make over :0


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 2 2009, 09:38 PM~14078280
> *i am but not my bike, its under a make over  :0
> *


ANDAS CABRON !!!! ....WUT U ADDIN TO IT??


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 2 2009, 09:40 PM~14078314
> *ANDAS CABRON !!!! ....WUT U ADDIN TO IT??
> *


its a lil secret :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 2 2009, 09:43 PM~14078366
> *its a lil secret  :biggrin:
> *


ESO ES TODO!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 2 2009, 09:53 PM~14077638
> *jorges (nineteen.o.four) handlebars that i welded up and added twist
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT!!!!!!!! DAM HOMIE THAT CAME OUT BAD!!!! BETTER THAN I EXPECTED THEY LOOK SICK HOMIE THANKS ALOT :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 2 2009, 10:06 PM~14078663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u just get wat u pay for when u come to me :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 2 2009, 09:38 PM~14078280
> *i am but not my bike, its under a make over  :0
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 2 2009, 09:43 PM~14078366
> *its a lil secret  :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 3 2009, 11:40 AM~14082635
> *
> u just get wat u pay for when u come to me  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEAH SOME BAD ASS WORK


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 3 2009, 11:49 AM~14083216
> *:biggrin: HELL YEAH SOME BAD ASS WORK
> *


thnx homie :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

updates coming soon


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 14 2009, 07:41 PM~14189420
> *updates coming soon
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 17 2009, 07:10 PM~14222380
> *:0
> *



im almost ready fo the rest :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

shit looks good bro, real good


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM DOGG THOSE PARTS LOOK SICK!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 18 2009, 11:23 AM~14228547
> *shit looks good bro, real good
> *


thnx home boy 
what have u been up too??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

trumboner!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 18 2009, 12:02 PM~14228916
> *DAM DOGG THOSE PARTS LOOK SICK!!!  :cheesy:
> *


grcias jorge I got more to come :biggrin:
imma try to ship out ur bars once I get a chnce, pm me ur addy


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 09:28 PM~14234773
> *trumboner!
> *


???? :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 18 2009, 10:29 PM~14234794
> *grcias jorge I got more to come :biggrin:
> imma try to ship out ur bars once I get a chnce, pm me ur addy
> *


YOUR WELCOME HOMIE AND THEY LOOK SICK :biggrin: 

WHAT!!! AND IVE BEEN WAITING BY DOOR FOR THEM  

='( LOL

OKAY I WILL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 10:28 PM~14234773
> *trumboner!
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 19 2009, 10:40 AM~14239044
> *YOUR WELCOME HOMIE AND THEY LOOK SICK  :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT!!! AND IVE BEEN WAITING BY DOOR FOR THEM
> ...


lol my bad, imma ditch work today just to send them to you :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GOOD :biggrin: 

SO WHATS UP WITH MY COUSINS FRAME :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 20 2009, 10:58 AM~14247382
> *GOOD  :biggrin:
> 
> SO WHATS UP WITH MY COUSINS FRAME  :cheesy:
> *


just needs body filler :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 20 2009, 02:03 PM~14248348
> *:wave:
> *


sup sergio, hows everything going so far??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 20 2009, 12:59 PM~14247751
> *just needs body filler :cheesy:
> *


ILL DO THE BODY FILLER I JUST NEEDED THE WELDING :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 20 2009, 09:14 PM~14250515
> *ILL DO THE BODY FILLER I JUST NEEDED THE WELDING  :cheesy:
> *


then send in the money :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 20 2009, 10:44 PM~14250714
> *then send in the money :biggrin:
> *


pm me :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 21 2009, 08:52 AM~14252504
> *pm me  :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: 


SO HOW MUCH :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 21 2009, 01:13 PM~14254212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THOSE PARTS LOOK SICK :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 21 2009, 11:53 PM~14259630
> *:angry:
> SO HOW MUCH  :cheesy:
> *


just send me what I told you.. tha will also cover shipping


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 21 2009, 12:13 PM~14254212
> *
> 
> 
> ...





niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 22 2009, 07:52 AM~14260454
> *just send me what I told you.. tha will also cover shipping
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 22 2009, 09:53 AM~14261577
> *niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


thnxxx :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 23 2009, 09:41 PM~14279212
> *"MI DESEO" facelift
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 23 2009, 11:41 PM~14279212
> *"MI DESEO" facelift
> 
> 
> ...


Bars are bad ass. when you gonna weld the bars on?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

pics were from yesterday and I welded bars today, tomorrow out to the plater n next week I should have more parts done


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 23 2009, 10:41 PM~14279212
> *"MI DESEO" facelift
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REALLY GOOD


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 23 2009, 10:35 PM~14279982
> *LOOKS REALLY GOOD
> *


thnx turtle


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 23 2009, 10:41 PM~14279212
> *"MI DESEO" facelift
> 
> 
> ...


DAM BASHER THOSE PARTS LOOK FUCKING SICK ON THE BIKE I REALLY LIKE THEM HOMIE YOUR BIKE IS LOOKING DOWN


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

looks great.....but more to come  




go git' 'em bash! sorry. im from tx


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Jun 24 2009, 10:13 AM~14282953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 23 2009, 10:41 PM~14279212
> *"MI DESEO" facelift
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD BASHER


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

dammmmmmm


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 23 2009, 09:41 PM~14279212
> *"MI DESEO" facelift
> 
> 
> ...



damn dawg,yewr ranfLa iS Lookin Sik...
give yew propS homie....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Artistics stand up


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DID YOU EVER SEND THE BARS I HAVENT GOT THEM


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bashers dodging you. he sold the bars to some dude in Idaho.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 27 2009, 02:51 PM~14315732
> *Bashers dodging you. he sold the bars to some dude in Idaho.
> *


:yes:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 11:03 PM~14303250
> * Artistics stand up
> *


meh i dont wana get dusy


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jun 27 2009, 03:51 PM~14315732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 27 2009, 05:24 PM~14315872
> *meh i dont wana get dusy
> *


cant hang!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Jun 24 2009, 10:46 PM~14290821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

took best 16inch at imperials show this past sunday


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

U comin to SB saturday?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

thnx des for the pics


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 21 2009, 05:27 PM~14542365
> *U comin to SB saturday?
> *


for what show??


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 21 2009, 04:28 PM~14542376
> *for what show??
> *


SOFTIN show


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 21 2009, 05:27 PM~14542367
> *thnx des for the pics
> *


yOUR wELkOME jUSZ gET READy fOR THE SHoOt tHOSE WiLL bE bAd ASZ :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 21 2009, 05:29 PM~14542381
> *yOUR wELkOME jUSZ gET READy fOR THE SHoOt tHOSE WiLL bE bAd ASZ  :biggrin:
> *


im almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 21 2009, 05:29 PM~14542380
> *SOFTIN show
> *


taught i was but i doubt it


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 21 2009, 04:32 PM~14542414
> *taught i was but i doubt it
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 21 2009, 06:23 PM~14542328
> *took best 16inch at imperials show this past sunday
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 21 2009, 05:54 PM~14542578
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 21 2009, 05:29 PM~14542386
> *im almost ready  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 21 2009, 04:23 PM~14542328
> *took best 16inch at imperials show this past sunday
> 
> 
> ...


Congrads Basher


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 22 2009, 11:44 AM~14549912
> *Congrads Basher
> *


thnx dino :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 24 2009, 03:18 PM~14573139
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 24 2009, 04:26 PM~14573223
> *:wave:
> *


HOLA


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 24 2009, 03:44 PM~14573421
> *HOLA
> *


sup?? did you get ur bars back from idaho?? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

twisted fans out of mannys coming this week :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 24 2009, 02:18 PM~14573136
> *thnx dino  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 24 2009, 05:23 PM~14573800
> *sup?? did you get ur bars back from idaho??  :0  :cheesy:
> *


HAHAHA YEAH IT WAS BUBBLE WRAPPED WITH CORN LEAFS THOUGH :angry: 

DID YOU GO TO THE WEGO SHOW, I DIDNT SEE YOU


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

thinking about selling it  

make decent offers


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 29 2009, 09:46 PM~14622371
> *thinking about selling it
> 
> make decent offers
> *


WHAT!!! WHATS HAPPENING


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 30 2009, 10:24 AM~14626840
> *WHAT!!! WHATS HAPPENING
> *


might be moving to vegas


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 29 2009, 07:46 PM~14622371
> *thinking about selling it
> 
> make decent offers
> *


 :0 :tears: :nono: :nosad:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

wut up baSh...
wutS crakin foo...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 30 2009, 12:45 PM~14627063
> *might be moving to vegas
> *


no in or outs. go read my post in the thread.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 30 2009, 11:49 PM~14635313
> *no in or outs. go read my post in the thread.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 30 2009, 11:49 PM~14635313
> *no in or outs. go read my post in the thread.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 31 2009, 03:02 AM~14635663
> *:roflmao:
> *


  Fuck the bullshit.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

i wonder wat casper told you :roflmao:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 25 2009, 10:18 PM~14582524
> *twisted fans out of mannys coming this week :cheesy:
> *


I saw the rims at mannys.. They came out chingones!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 31 2009, 10:04 AM~14637529
> *I saw the rims at mannys.. They came out chingones!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: i cant wait to put them on


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 21 2009, 05:23 PM~14542328
> *took best 16inch at imperials show this past sunday
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie looking good


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 31 2009, 11:04 AM~14637529
> *I saw the rims at mannys.. They came out chingones!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 31 2009, 11:40 AM~14637333
> *i wonder wat casper told you :roflmao:
> *


some bullshit that better not be true. :angry: :angry: :angry: 





















































:biggrin: 






























but seriously. :angry:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 1 2009, 12:34 AM~14644826
> *congrats homie  looking good
> *


thnx turtle


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM THOSE RIMS LOOK SICK I LIKE HOW THEY CAME OUT


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

too bad your selling it


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 3 2009, 03:03 PM~14662217
> *too bad your selling it
> *


:no:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THEM MURALS ARE BAD ASS... :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 3 2009, 10:44 PM~14667820
> *THEM MURALS ARE BAD ASS... :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 5 2009, 02:52 PM~14684655
> *
> *


I LIKE THOSE RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 5 2009, 05:18 PM~14686581
> *I LIKE THOSE RIMS  :biggrin:
> *


thnx george


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

bummmpppp


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 5 2009, 07:16 PM~14687177
> *thnx george
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

almost ready to put on a air kit on my baby :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE WELDING ON THERE BASHURR LOL










THEY CAME OUT SICK


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

you welcome goeorgie :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

now engrave them and put em on the bike. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 11:28 AM~14839386
> *now engrave them and put em on the bike. :biggrin:
> *


fooshsizzllee :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 12 2009, 06:54 PM~14751011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 21 2009, 11:16 AM~14839253
> *THANKS FOR THE WELDING ON THERE BASHURR LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Deeeaamm they came out chingonas homie! They're going to look good on ur bike george!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Aug 21 2009, 12:26 PM~14839363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS DOGG, I CANT WAIT TO GET THEM BACK FROM SALAS :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 21 2009, 01:44 PM~14840952
> *
> *


whats up big dino


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 21 2009, 01:55 PM~14841044
> *Looking good homie :thumbsup:
> *


gracias.. still trying to do more to it :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 21 2009, 01:49 PM~14841605
> *whats up big dino
> *


Chillin homie,you ready for Sunday?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 21 2009, 10:47 PM~14845380
> *Chillin homie,you ready for Sunday?
> *


yuuuup I think I am lol
are u going to take azteca de oro II :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 21 2009, 09:56 PM~14845451
> *yuuuup I think I am lol
> are u going to take azteca de oro II :cheesy:
> *


yup but we're leaving early.I gotta take the kids to WWE summer slam :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 22 2009, 09:36 PM~14851453
> *yup but we're leaving early.I gotta take the kids to WWE summer slam  :cheesy:
> *


luckkkyy!!! :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

air kit almost done I just need a switch n a air hoes. ill post pics soon


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 24 2009, 05:59 AM~14861709
> *luckkkyy!!! :0
> *


What up dog,good seeing you & the rest of your homies yesterday..How did you guys do?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 24 2009, 09:43 AM~14863159
> *What up dog,good seeing you & the rest of your homies yesterday..How did you guys do?
> *


same here homie..
we did ok one of the two bikes we took placed :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HEY BASHER IT WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU YESTURDAY
AND THANKS FOR THE CRANCK...WHEN EVER YOU GET MORE
STUFF POST THEM UP ON OUR TOPIC I KNOW FOR SURE SOME 
ONE MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN BUYIN SOMETHING....
AND CONGRATS TO THE WINS AND MOST OF ALL YOU GUYS
PUTTING IT DOWN @ THE SHOW... :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 24 2009, 12:32 PM~14865489
> *HEY BASHER IT WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU YESTURDAY
> AND THANKS FOR THE CRANCK...WHEN EVER YOU GET MORE
> STUFF POST THEM UP ON OUR TOPIC I KNOW FOR SURE SOME
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 24 2009, 01:32 PM~14865489
> *HEY BASHER IT WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU YESTURDAY
> AND THANKS FOR THE CRANCK...WHEN EVER YOU GET MORE
> STUFF POST THEM UP ON OUR TOPIC I KNOW FOR SURE SOME
> ...


same here, no problem ill give u a good price on whatever i get my hands on :biggrin: 
gracias and congrats on all u wins yesterday, u guys deserve it


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

here are some pics of the air kit


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

i still need to paint the tank, and i need some hardware, but hopefully it will be done by sunday


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 24 2009, 05:30 PM~14867289
> *i still need to paint the tank, and i need some hardware, but hopefully it will be done by sunday
> *


looks good


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 24 2009, 04:27 PM~14867264
> *here are some pics of the air kit
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Aug 24 2009, 04:33 PM~14867319
> *looks good
> *


whats up pimpin :wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 24 2009, 04:33 PM~14867323
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 24 2009, 05:35 PM~14867340
> *whats up pimpin  :wave:
> *


qvole homeboy here busy doing some STUFF :biggrin: nice 16 u doing there..


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

edit


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Aug 24 2009, 04:38 PM~14867366
> *qvole homeboy here busy doing some STUFF  :biggrin: nice 16 u doing there..
> *


 :0 
thnx, im looking forward to ur trike :cheesy:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 24 2009, 05:41 PM~14867382
> *:0
> thnx, im looking forward to ur trike  :cheesy:
> *


simon.first its gonna b the lil tiger soon ill b opening a build up topic.the trike has to wait for now its gonna b bigger than i thought


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Aug 24 2009, 04:46 PM~14867428
> *simon.first its gonna b the lil tiger soon ill b opening a build up topic.the trike has to wait for now its gonna b bigger than i thought
> *


damm hopefully that would be soon, havent really seen any 16" trike out there :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

UR GOING FAST!!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 24 2009, 04:49 PM~14867457
> *UR GOING FAST!!!
> *


im trying but the money just burns thur my pants  

ay tell your homie that i might go up to the oxnard show :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 24 2009, 05:47 PM~14867448
> *damm hopefully that would be soon, havent really seen any 16" trike out there  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 24 2009, 06:27 PM~14867264
> *here are some pics of the air kit
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chill


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

ANY PICS WITH THE NEW RIMS


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 24 2009, 03:50 PM~14867469
> *im trying but the money just burns thur my pants
> 
> ay tell your homie that i might go up to the oxnard show  :biggrin:
> *


see u over here if u come mija :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 24 2009, 03:27 PM~14867264
> *here are some pics of the air kit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 24 2009, 12:19 PM~14865364
> *same here homie..
> we did ok one of the two bikes we took placed :biggrin:
> *


Congrads homies


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 24 2009, 07:35 PM~14869452
> *ANY PICS WITH THE NEW RIMS
> *


ill post pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 24 2009, 10:14 PM~14871339
> *see u over here if u come mija :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks for all the good comments, ill try to keep updating this bike every week or two :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Supp Basher :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2009, 12:07 PM~14926818
> *Supp Basher :biggrin:
> *


just here looking for a job  

what about u homie??


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 10:38 AM~14948004
> *just here looking for a job
> 
> what about u homie??
> *


haha x2


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 1 2009, 11:58 AM~14948195
> *haha x2
> *


sucks huh??


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 11:03 AM~14948254
> *sucks huh??
> *


fuck yea got no money to start on my projects


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 1 2009, 12:05 PM~14948271
> *fuck yea got no money to start on my projects
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

got bored of the color of the display so i had my lil brother rip it up since he loves to take things apart


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 10:38 AM~14948004
> *just here looking for a job
> 
> what about u homie??
> *


Just chillin lil homie


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 07:29 PM~14952278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2009, 08:48 PM~14954140
> *
> *


sup pimpin, ay i cant make the twisted cage


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 09:49 PM~14954157
> *sup pimpin, ay i cant make the twisted cage
> *


WHATS UP DUDE LOL JK NAH HOMIE ITS COOL I JUST REMEMBER WHY YOU CANT  ITS COOL THOUGH ILL JUST HAVE TO FIND SOMETHING ELSE :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2009, 08:53 PM~14954220
> *WHATS UP DUDE LOL JK NAH HOMIE ITS COOL I JUST REMEMBER WHY YOU CANT    ITS COOL THOUGH ILL JUST HAVE TO FIND SOMETHING ELSE  :biggrin:
> *


try mannys, just take 500 cause thats what manny jr. told me they cost :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 09:55 PM~14954257
> *try mannys, just take 500 cause thats what manny jr. told me they cost  :0
> *


YEAH THATS WHAT I HEARD BUT NAH IMA FINISH CRYSTAL BLUE AND MY REGAL FIRST THEN START ON THE TRIKE


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2009, 08:57 PM~14954300
> *YEAH THATS WHAT I HEARD BUT NAH IMA FINISH CRYSTAL BLUE AND MY REGAL FIRST THEN START ON THE TRIKE
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YOU KNOW IT :biggrin: HOWS YOUR BIKA


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2009, 09:19 PM~14954644
> *YOU KNOW IT  :biggrin: HOWS YOUR BIKA
> *


its not doing good right now


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT?! WHY IS THAT


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

Yo check you're picture massage on you're phone.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 2 2009, 03:22 PM~14961909
> *WHAT?! WHY IS THAT
> *


moneys low right now


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 2 2009, 07:01 PM~14963972
> *Yo check you're picture massage on you're phone.
> *


i got it homie thanks


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

pic of how it looked early this year


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 3 2009, 01:06 PM~14970775
> *pic of how it looked early this year
> 
> 
> ...


And now :biggrin: 


You're stuffs its on the way did u get the tracking number I text u ?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 3 2009, 01:27 PM~14971562
> *And now  :biggrin:
> You're stuffs its on the way did u get the tracking number I text u ?
> *


got it homie thnx :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

old pic i found


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 05:21 PM~15006090
> *old pic i found
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 7 2009, 04:57 PM~15006507
> *lookin good
> *


gracias homie


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 01:51 PM~15355699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

What's up basher good meeting you in Vegas, bike was looking firme!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Oct 14 2009, 05:53 PM~15358348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx for thee pic


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

well i finally got my rims back, and i decided to slap these girls one and see how they look, i also got myself a triple twisted crank. im hoping to get more parts done this month


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 11:15 PM~15361299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 14 2009, 09:17 PM~15361352
> *
> *


nice meeting you at vegas :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 14 2009, 09:21 PM~15361410
> *Looking good.
> *


gracias :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 09:15 PM~15361299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's a pic from the Majestic's show @ Woodley Park :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 14 2009, 09:28 PM~15361512
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


i finally got WHITE walls lol


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 14 2009, 09:28 PM~15361514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm i almost forgot about that show :0 


thnx


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 08:31 PM~15361570
> *damm i almost forgot about that show  :0
> thnx
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 10:15 PM~15361299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM DOGG THOSE RIMS MAKE THE BIKE LOOKS WAY BETTER THEY LOOK SICK ASS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 11:22 PM~15361428
> *nice meeting you at vegas  :biggrin:
> *


you too homie. we'll do it again next year. no ****


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2009, 12:15 AM~15361299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking dammmm sick !!!!!  :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Oct 14 2009, 10:24 PM~15362280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx pimpin


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> thnx Georgena :biggrin:
> ill try to take it to sd's shw next month
> 
> HAHAHAHA. COOL HOMIE HOPEFULLY I GET MY FRAME BACK BY THEN


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> > thnx Georgena :biggrin:
> > ill try to take it to sd's shw next month
> >
> > HAHAHAHA. COOL HOMIE HOPEFULLY I GET MY FRAME BACK BY THEN
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:yes: YEAH I HEARD :biggrin: SAW A PIC OF IT TOO LOOKS SICK


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2009, 10:15 AM~15365477
> *:yes: YEAH I HEARD  :biggrin: SAW A PIC OF IT TOO LOOKS SICK
> *


hahah this foo. 

when is crystal blue busting out again?? :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2009, 11:22 AM~15365558
> *hahah this foo.
> 
> when is crystal blue busting out again??  :0
> *



AS SOON AS I GET MY FRAME BACK  IT SHOULD BE TOO LONG NOW I GOT EVERYTHING READY :biggrin: IM PRAYING I GET THE FRAME BACK BEFORE THE 8TH


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2009, 01:44 PM~15367501
> *AS SOON AS I GET MY FRAME BACK   IT SHOULD BE TOO LONG NOW I GOT EVERYTHING READY  :biggrin: IM PRAYING I GET THE FRAME BACK BEFORE THE 8TH
> *


yeaah hopefully, i wanna see that shit already lol


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

working on a new frame for deseo.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

these are old pics, i knocked out the skirts removed the seat post and dropped the back end a bit, still need to capp off and add some skirts


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

looks tight.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 21 2009, 11:13 AM~15422926
> *looks tight.
> *


thnx man  

hows your bike??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2009, 11:59 AM~15422809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SICK


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2009, 10:31 AM~15423069
> *thnx man
> 
> hows your bike??
> *


took off a few parts to clean the other day. Final result was a failure.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 21 2009, 12:26 PM~15423556
> *took off a few parts to clean the other day. Final result was a failure.
> *


you gotta replate??


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 21 2009, 12:22 PM~15423530
> *LOOKS SICK
> *


thnx george


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2009, 01:58 PM~15422797
> *working on a new frame for deseo.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2009, 03:24 PM~15367929
> *yeaah hopefully, i wanna see that shit already lol
> *


HAHAHAHA EY ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ+Oct 21 2009, 02:32 PM~15424718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

here it is dropped two inches from the back and cut off seat post :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 05:21 PM~15006090
> *old pic i found
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPIN TO THE RIMS


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 21 2009, 06:41 PM~15427690
> *WHAT HAPPIN TO THE RIMS
> *


chillen under my bed :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2009, 12:12 PM~15423983
> *you gotta replate??
> *


yea. It sucks but now I can go all out and get some fresh chrome.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 21 2009, 08:29 PM~15429006
> *yea. It sucks but now I can go all out and get some fresh chrome.
> *


all lil bit of two tone??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2009, 07:33 PM~15429095
> *all lil bit of two tone??
> *


not a big fan of two tone. I just like Straight up gold. Didn't you have a gold plater?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 21 2009, 08:37 PM~15429142
> *not a big fan of two tone. I just like Straight up gold. Didn't you have a gold plater?
> *


yeah i have a chrome and gold plater but lately ive been having my stuff done with jagsters plater


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2009, 07:38 PM~15429167
> *yeah i have a chrome and gold plater but lately ive been having my stuff done with jagsters plater
> *


yea he does good work. 

Are you gonna make molded fenders for Deseo?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 21 2009, 08:42 PM~15429237
> *yea he does good work.
> 
> Are you gonna make molded fenders for Deseo?
> *


yuuup im planning for molded fender, i might get them lazer but i just wanna draw up the right designs to flow with the parts


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Oct 21 2009, 08:42 PM~15429245
> *:wave:
> *


how u doing mike, hows your kid doing??


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 21 2009, 08:55 PM~15429417
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

skeatched out the skirts today and a seat post, wanted to keep the half moon skirts like the other frame but i also wanted something diffrent, so i mixed them both togther and came up with a simple skirt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

crazier skirts bash!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 24 2009, 12:00 PM~15454426
> *crazier skirts bash!
> *


help me out then :biggrin: 
if i cant find any skirt ill just make them removable :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lemme see if I can draw something up


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 24 2009, 12:12 PM~15454494
> *Lemme see if I can draw something up
> *


cool, :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 24 2009, 11:03 AM~15454441
> *help me out then  :biggrin:
> if i cant find any skirt ill just make them removable  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 my bro n i are workin on sumtin like dat


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAY BASHER I GOT THE WHEELS
IM MISSING THE SCREWS THOUGH IF YOU STIL WANT THEM
OR IF YOU WANT TO CHECK THEM OUT....THERE NEW IN THE BOX
ONLY THAT LIKE I TOLD YOU MY GIRLS MIGHT HAVE OPENED IT AND
LOST THE SCREWS....ILL LOOK FOR THEM...HIT ME UP....


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 26 2009, 10:24 PM~15477518
> *:0 my bro n i are workin on sumtin like dat
> *


pics?? :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 28 2009, 02:10 PM~15494295
> *HAY BASHER I GOT THE  WHEELS
> IM MISSING THE SCREWS THOUGH IF YOU STIL WANT THEM
> OR IF YOU WANT TO CHECK THEM OUT....THERE NEW IN THE BOX
> ...


pmd


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Q VO BASHER :wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 06:56 PM~15497188
> *Q VO BASHER :wave:
> *


suup lok


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 28 2009, 06:57 PM~15497207
> *suup lok
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE CHILLEN.. SAW THE RIMS THAT MANNY MADE FOR U THEY LOOK CHINGONES ON UR BIKE


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 07:01 PM~15497238
> *NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE CHILLEN.. SAW THE RIMS THAT MANNY MADE FOR U THEY LOOK CHINGONES ON UR BIKE
> *


graicias, i still gotta go pick up more stuff from him :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 10:17 PM~15361345
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 
THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS WHEELS WHERE DID YOU GET THEM WITH....
DO THEY SELL JUST THE SPOKES???


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 28 2009, 11:01 PM~15500306
> *:0
> THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS WHEELS WHERE DID YOU GET THEM WITH....
> DO THEY SELL JUST THE SPOKES???
> *


mannys :biggrin: 

ummmm im pretty sure he does, call him


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS (Aug 31, 2009)

how much did you pay for the rims


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 28 2009, 05:01 PM~15496561
> *pics??  :0
> *


No camera left it in vegas


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FINEST KREATIONS_@Oct 29 2009, 12:35 PM~15504646
> *how much did you pay for the rims
> *


450


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 29 2009, 10:59 PM~15511386
> *No camera left it in vegas
> *


surrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeee


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 29 2009, 01:22 PM~15504527
> *mannys  :biggrin:
> 
> ummmm im pretty sure he does, call him
> *



CAN I GET HES NUMBER?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 30 2009, 11:07 AM~15514619
> *CAN I GET HES NUMBER?
> *


suree

Mannys Bike Shop (310) 632-4868
400 E Rosecrans Ave Compton,Ca 90221


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 30 2009, 12:31 PM~15514824
> *suree
> 
> Mannys Bike Shop (310) 632-4868
> ...


THANKS!
:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 30 2009, 11:50 AM~15514980
> *THANKS!
> :biggrin:
> *


anytime


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAPPY EARLY HALLOWEEN
HAVE A GOOD ONE AND SAFE ONE!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Q-VO BASHER


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818+Oct 30 2009, 12:03 PM~15515118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup dino, how you doing??


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

this project looks perro


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Oct 31 2009, 09:56 AM~15521925
> *this project looks perro
> *


gracias


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 31 2009, 08:15 AM~15521690
> *sup dino, how you doing??
> *



Chillin LOC! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 31 2009, 10:27 AM~15522394
> *Chillin LOC! :biggrin:
> *


damm they had you carrying all the bags the other day huh?? :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 01:21 PM~15539041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awh basheer is gona learn how to ride a lowrider bike


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 2 2009, 01:27 PM~15539111
> *awh basheer is gona learn how to ride a lowrider bike
> *


watch when they get back from jagster :0


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 01:30 PM~15539138
> *watch when they get back from jagster  :0
> *


haha wus about to ask you about that..


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 2 2009, 01:31 PM~15539145
> *haha wus about to ask you about that..
> *


lol, the ones on are just temporary


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 01:33 PM~15539170
> *lol, the ones on are just temporary
> *


uffin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 05:21 PM~15539041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would look better with square twist fen. braces

just my opinion


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 2 2009, 04:37 PM~15540947
> *would look better with square twist fen. braces
> 
> just my opinion
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 08:43 PM~15541008
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


do u ride it


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 2 2009, 04:52 PM~15541113
> *do u ride it
> *


nope ive only rode it twice after a show for about 2 or 3 minutes but thats it


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 03:21 PM~15539041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good johan.!!

Hey u still owe me a seat foo..j/k :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 2 2009, 06:48 PM~15542591
> *Looking good johan.!!
> 
> Hey u still owe me a seat foo..j/k :biggrin:
> *


oh damm u know my real name?? :0 

lol i got u dog dont worry :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 09:48 PM~15543388
> *oh damm u know my real name??  :0
> 
> lol i got u dog dont worry  :biggrin:
> *


Shit y wouldn't I remember a dude that make me pay half of shipping.lol.


Just messing around..hey those training wheels r gonna look nice with a custom bracket..cming out good.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 02:21 PM~15539041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this bike looking good


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 01:21 PM~15539041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass bike bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*+Nov 3 2009, 07:09 AM~15547250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnnxxx big hommie


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 02:21 PM~15539041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 3 2009, 07:18 PM~15554364
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


suppp dezzy wezzy :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2009, 08:26 PM~15554477
> *suppp dezzy wezzy  :biggrin:
> *


lol whats suppppp basherrr


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 3 2009, 07:50 PM~15554774
> *lol whats suppppp basherrr
> *


wheres donna at?? :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2009, 08:53 PM~15554812
> *wheres donna at??  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 .....hahaha shes at home where she should bee


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 3 2009, 07:56 PM~15554864
> *:0 .....hahaha shes at home where she should bee
> *


richie said they need to talk :dunno:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2009, 08:57 PM~15554892
> *richie said they need to talk  :dunno:
> *


oh shitt shes in trouble :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 3 2009, 08:02 PM~15554971
> *oh shitt shes in trouble  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

rip deseo


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT HAPPENED??


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 5 2009, 04:29 PM~15574923
> *WHAT HAPPENED??
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 5 2009, 10:48 AM~15570619
> *rip deseo
> *


wat happen to it


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 17 2009, 10:31 AM~15691322
> *wat happen to it
> *


frame cracked when i was moving  
i could stick my pinky in the crack (no ****)


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2009, 03:05 PM~15693421
> *frame cracked when i was moving
> i could stick my pinky in the crack (no ****)
> *


that sucks


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 17 2009, 02:08 PM~15693453
> *that sucks
> *


yupp.. no money right now so i think imma get out the scene


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2009, 03:09 PM~15693470
> *yupp.. no money right now so i think imma get out the scene
> *


have ur members help u bro wats a club if they dont help out


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2009, 03:05 PM~15693421
> *frame cracked when i was moving
> i could stick my pinky in the crack (no ****)
> *


bshh your LIEING!!!!! :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 17 2009, 02:20 PM~15693577
> *bshh your LIEING!!!!!  :0
> *


lol your a dick :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 03:21 PM~15539041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i heard this got sold?????? someone from the north pole bought it?? :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 17 2009, 04:14 PM~15694608
> *i heard this got sold?????? someone from the north pole bought it?? :biggrin:
> *


it might be under your christmas tree this year :0 :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2009, 04:50 PM~15694328
> *lol your a dick  :0  :cheesy:
> *


hahaha your funny dats not what you were saying
the other day :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 17 2009, 05:14 PM~15694608
> *i heard this got sold?????? someone from the north pole bought it?? :biggrin:
> *


haha naaaaa you got it twisted !!! it mine now


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 17 2009, 04:55 PM~15695143
> *hahaha your funny dats not what you were saying
> the other day  :0
> *


shut up ur burning me out... you got anymore of those things your mom made?? im kinda hungry


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2009, 06:00 PM~15695204
> *shut up ur burning me out... you got anymore of those things your mom made?? im kinda hungry
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2009, 06:00 PM~15695204
> *shut up ur burning me out... you got anymore of those things your mom made?? im kinda hungry
> *


 :|


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 17 2009, 06:14 PM~15694608
> *i heard this got sold?????? someone from the north pole bought it?? :biggrin:
> *


art, always thinking about poles :uh:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

sup sergio and danny


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 23 2009, 09:57 PM~15762722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A's UP


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Sup big homie?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 24 2009, 06:25 PM~15771338
> *Sup big homie?
> *


chillen trying to get a pic up and you ??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 24 2009, 06:37 PM~15771465
> *chillen trying to get a pic up and you ??
> *


Not much happening here. You sold your bike?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 24 2009, 09:07 PM~15772692
> *Not much happening here. You sold your bike?
> *


i herd he gave it some one lol hey busher wats up homie


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Nov 24 2009, 08:07 PM~15772692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up pimp


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 24 2009, 11:44 PM~15773203
> *lol na i gave it to someones. but deseo II will be out on new years  :0  :cheesy:
> whats up pimp
> *


would that be newyrs MAJESTIC???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 24 2009, 09:44 PM~15773203
> *lol na i gave it to someones. but deseo II will be out on new years  :0  :cheesy:
> whats up pimp
> *


not much bro just here geting ready to go to work


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 08:45 PM~15773218
> *would that be newyrs MAJESTIC???
> *


yuuup the majestics new years show in long beach


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 24 2009, 11:47 PM~15773257
> *yuuup the majestics new years show in long beach
> *


a 16 inch is headed out that way! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 24 2009, 08:45 PM~15773226
> *not much bro just here geting ready to go to work
> *


what do you do??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 24 2009, 09:48 PM~15773282
> *what do you do??
> *


IM A OVER NIGHT SUPPORT MANAGER/STOCKER AT WAL-MART


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 24 2009, 09:47 PM~15773257
> *yuuup the majestics new years show in long beach
> *


i think the majestics new year show is ganna be in hollywood park like last years ur going or what!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 24 2009, 09:02 PM~15773459
> *IM A OVER NIGHT SUPPORT MANAGER/STOCKER AT  WAL-MART
> *


damm so u got some messed up hours huh??


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 24 2009, 09:03 PM~15773479
> *i think the majestics new year show is ganna be in hollywood park like last years ur going or what!
> *


yeah?? well where ever its at imma be there :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 24 2009, 10:05 PM~15773506
> *damm so u got some messed up hours huh??
> *


YUP BEEN WORKING OVER NITE FOR 3 1/2 YEAR FROM 10 PM TO 7 AM . AND I STILL GO TO SHOWS AFTER WORK


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 24 2009, 10:06 PM~15773524
> *yeah?? well where ever its at imma be there  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: same here


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 24 2009, 09:08 PM~15773551
> *:thumbsup: same here
> *


see you there


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 24 2009, 09:07 PM~15773547
> *YUP BEEN WORKING OVER NITE FOR 3 1/2 YEAR FROM 10 PM TO 7 AM . AND I STILL GO TO SHOWS AFTER WORK
> *


dammm i wouldnt be able to keep up lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 24 2009, 10:14 PM~15773638
> *dammm i would be able to keep up lol
> *


YUP I WENT TO VEGAS AFTER WORK SLEPT THE HOLE WAY THERE LOL


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 24 2009, 09:16 PM~15773661
> *YUP I WENT TO VEGAS AFTER WORK SLEPT THE HOLE WAY THERE LOL
> *


foooo you got issues :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 24 2009, 10:19 PM~15773698
> *foooo you got issues  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 24 2009, 08:45 PM~15773226
> *not much bro just here geting ready to go to work
> *


can you make a Psp go "dissapear" for your good ol' pal?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 24 2009, 10:56 PM~15774175
> *can you make a Psp go "dissapear" for your good ol' pal?
> *


thats how i got mine :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 24 2009, 11:56 PM~15774175
> *can you make a Psp go "dissapear" for your good ol' pal?
> *





> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 25 2009, 10:34 AM~15777012
> *thats how i got mine :0
> *


LOL


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 25 2009, 10:57 AM~15778511
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 11:20 AM~15778726
> *LOL
> *


qvo george :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 25 2009, 12:57 PM~15778511
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS IS THAT :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 25 2009, 05:44 PM~15781224
> *qvo george  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BASHHURR LOL QUE ASES


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 05:52 PM~15782464
> *WHOS IS THAT  :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 05:53 PM~15782475
> *WHATS UP BASHHURR LOL QUE ASES
> *


just chillen like a villan


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 02:21 PM~15539041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bike is clean!  major props :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 25 2009, 04:43 PM~15781211
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 29 2009, 02:35 PM~15813222
> *just chillen like a villan
> *


ME TOO :cheesy: 

LOL JK HOWS YOU BIKA COMING OUT?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 30 2009, 05:09 PM~15825661
> *ME TOO  :cheesy:
> 
> LOL JK HOWS YOU BIKA COMING OUT?
> *


its getting there. i got more shit for it :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 1 2009, 08:09 PM~15839746
> *
> *


whats up big homie??


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 1 2009, 08:59 PM~15840338
> *whats up big homie??
> *


Chillin dogg & You? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 02:21 PM~15539041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 3 2009, 09:44 PM~15866532
> *Chillin dogg & You? :biggrin:
> *


i wish i could chill. ive been working most of the time :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 6 2009, 09:06 PM~15894126
> *i wish i could chill. ive been working most of the time  :angry:
> *


Sounds like you need a break lil homie,Take it easy :biggrin: If you need a cold one you got my # :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 6 2009, 10:17 PM~15895328
> *Sounds like you need a break lil homie,Take it easy :biggrin: If you need a cold one you got my # :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


i do need a cold one  
pm your number i got a new phone :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

took first yesterday at chicano style bike show


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 7 2009, 09:14 PM~15905694
> *took first yesterday at chicano style bike show
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic basher


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:17 PM~15905755
> *bad ass pic basher
> *


desiree "the sick one" took it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 7 2009, 09:14 PM~15905694
> *took first yesterday at chicano style bike show
> 
> 
> ...


DAM YOURE BIKE IS COMING OUT SICK :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, casper805

SUKKKA


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 7 2009, 07:14 PM~15905694
> *took first yesterday at chicano style bike show
> 
> 
> ...


Why was no one else informed of this show? Till hours before?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2009, 10:06 PM~15908459
> *Why was no one else informed of this show? Till hours before?
> *


 i found out right before i told you... plus looks whos talking... just call ortext me dont wanna put you on the spot like that :|


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 7 2009, 11:14 PM~15908597
> *i found out right before i told you... plus looks whos talking... just call ortext me dont wanna put you on the spot like that :|
> *


thats true


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 7 2009, 10:34 PM~15908841
> *thats true
> *


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 7 2009, 11:44 PM~15908960
> *
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 7 2009, 08:19 PM~15905779
> *desiree "the sick one" took it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 8 2009, 05:25 PM~15915459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fo sale


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 8 2009, 03:32 PM~15915533
> *fo sale
> *


nope but i got another tank, regulator and cylinder for sale :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 8 2009, 05:41 PM~15915620
> *nope but i got another tank, regulator and cylinder for sale  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 8 2009, 04:18 PM~15916098
> *:0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bodypiercer830 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 02:40 PM~12952553
> *after some  body work done by me
> 
> 
> ...


i love the way this frame looks!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 8 2009, 03:25 PM~15915459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


video or i call bs :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 8 2009, 04:45 PM~15916478
> *video or i call bs :0
> *







:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 8 2009, 04:53 PM~15916580
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


can i ride








 










no **** :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 8 2009, 04:57 PM~15916641
> *can i ride
> 
> no **** :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 8 2009, 06:19 PM~15916110
> *:yes:
> *


whachuwaanforeet?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 8 2009, 05:06 PM~15916759
> *whachuwaanforeet?
> *


100 shipped :dunno:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 8 2009, 06:53 PM~15916580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bodypiercer830 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 8 2009, 06:09 PM~15916791
> *100 shipped  :dunno:
> *


pm sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 8 2009, 04:41 PM~15915620
> *nope but i got another tank, regulator and cylinder for sale  :biggrin:
> *


u got pics and how much ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 8 2009, 06:27 PM~15917841
> *u got pics and how much ...
> *


this is the tank








the cylinder is on of the clippard ones like the on skyed is selling


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 7 2009, 07:13 PM~15905674
> *i do need a cold one
> pm your number i got a new phone  :cheesy:
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 9 2009, 07:09 PM~15928754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bash you bike is the shit.  one of the best in the club.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 9 2009, 05:10 PM~15928764
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 9 2009, 05:09 PM~15928754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i still want to do that seat over


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 9 2009, 05:08 PM~15929424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you do the seat your gonna have to do the whole display lol


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

molded fenders comming soon and maybe some more pinstriping and leafing


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 14 2009, 09:36 PM~15982567
> *molded fenders comming soon and maybe some more pinstriping and leafing
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 10 2009, 10:55 AM~15937355
> *:0 thnx
> if you do the seat your gonna have to do the whole display lol
> *


Looks good with the tank holder Monday te llevo the tank


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BASH3R, Lil Spanks

:h5:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 24 2009, 04:43 PM~16081810
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR
> *


thanx homie, hope you had a good chirstmas


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo BAH3R


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 10 2010, 07:58 PM~16249542
> *q-vo BAH3R
> *


chillen homie n u??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 14 2009, 09:36 PM~15982567
> *molded fenders comming soon and maybe some more pinstriping and leafing
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 9 2009, 04:09 PM~15928754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorites.  (no ****)


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

yo basher congrats on ur spread on the STREETLOW MAG!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 9 2010, 06:31 PM~18268900
> *yo basher congrats on ur spread on the STREETLOW MAG!
> 
> 
> ...


    thnx lok


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 9 2010, 06:43 PM~18269025
> *      thnx lok
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE HAD TO POST IT UP


----------

